# Peel Away 1



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Anyone use this stuff latley? The guys are on a week long stripping job, 3,000 sf wood house... boy is that stuff tough... peel away 1 is suposed to be designed exclusively for the removal of lead based paint.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Got a link?


----------



## Kennedy (Apr 18, 2007)

We tried it a couple of times on detailed wood moldings. It softened to finish pretty well, but not all that much "peeled away".


----------



## nypete0520 (Mar 19, 2010)

I am recently giving a quote to remove paint from brick using the peel away system. I was figuring $10 a square foot, and that includes all my chemical costs, and disposal costs. Does this seem to high?


----------



## PaintMe201 (Sep 16, 2009)

We used to sell Peel away and Rock Miracle, but now we sell a different stripper around here. It stays wetter longer than peel away 1, breaks milk paint, and doesn't burn the wood. It's an unbelievable product. They've been doing shows with the PDCA lately around here and if you're interested I can get you their number.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Paint stripping, so much fun.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

yeppullin teeth


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

PaintMe201 said:


> We used to sell Peel away and Rock Miracle, but now we sell a different stripper around here. It stays wetter longer than peel away 1, breaks milk paint, and doesn't burn the wood. It's an unbelievable product. They've been doing shows with the PDCA lately around here and if you're interested I can get you their number.


i'd like their number....doing a 100 yr old restaurant....might come in handy...thanks


----------



## Ladypainter34 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a builder that done some work on base, he had to replace some exterior trim. At the end of the job he had to get rid of the old trim that was painted with lead paint of course. They told him he could pay 6000.00 to have a company come in and remove the wood, or he could strip the lead paint off and put it in buckets and they would get rid of it. He used peel away and said it worked pretty well. It saved him alot of money, but I'm not to sure that I would have wanted to mess with that lead paint in that way.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

I love this stuff, I've even thought of different ways to make it more productive to use.


----------



## friskypainter (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, I have used it. It was an interior brick wall painted with very thick white build up. It is a fantastic product. Make sure that you trowel on a 1/4 inch coat to the surface then apply the supplied paper. Then wait 24 hours. I came back the next day, peeled the paper and the entire white layering came off on the paper and I applied another brushed on coat
for an hour, then wire brush, then the neutralizing spray.No fumes, no dust, only crumbly gobs of crusty paint. Bear in mind they specify it is for an alkyd paint removal . I don't know what I had. Call the Rep.at the company. They are very helpful. I forget if it is also recommended for wood surfaces , it contains caustic lime, please check with them first!!!


----------

